# New Panasonic 25mm 1.7 for $99!



## PropilotBW (Nov 23, 2015)

I was browsing BH and ran across Panasonic's latest lens for $99.  Although I don't need it at this time, I feel like I should buy it just because it's too good of a deal to pass up!

Here's the link.  
Panasonic  Lumix G 25mm f/1.7 ASPH. Lens H-H025K B&H Photo Video


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2015)

I would immediately pre-order one!


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 23, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I would immediately pre-order one!



I thought about it, not very long nor hard.  I pre-ordered it. Even if it turns out a bust, I could sell it for more than I bought it.   

What gives?  How is BH able to offer this?  No other website is offering this deal.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2015)

I have NO IDEA how any vendor can offer a so-called $249 discount on a brand-new item like a 25mm f/1.7 Asperical element lens...


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 24, 2015)

Also Adorama, See this discussion.  

25mm f/1.7 $99 at B&H: Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2015)

it's a mistake more than likely. Jump on it.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 24, 2015)

probably a black friday promo that got messed up.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 24, 2015)

Would this work on the Olympus OM-D EM-5?


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 24, 2015)

MichaelHenson said:


> Would this work on the Olympus OM-D EM-5?



Yes, that is the camera I purchased it for.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 24, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> it's a mistake more than likely. Jump on it.





Braineack said:


> probably a black friday promo that got messed up.



If it's messed up, it would have to be some intern at Panasonic.   Samy's Camera, National Camera and Adorama also show the lens st $99.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 24, 2015)

You can expect purple fringing in high contrast areas with it on Oly bodies.


----------

